# is 200mg of tren e.............?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

im going to use t400 & tren e on my next cycle, both prochem, would 200mg of tren e per week be ok for a first time user of tren??


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

You should see some good results at 200mg/wk. Are you doing 1ml of each?

Id run them for a few weeks to see good results maybe 8 to 10 followed by some good pct.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah be fine, im using 400mg tren e, but then again im alot harder than you wee southern monkeys


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah be fine, im using 400mg tren e, but then again im alot harder than you wee southern monkeys


 :2guns:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah 200mg is a nice amount tbh


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

noose said:


> You should see some good results at 200mg/wk. Are you doing 1ml of each?
> 
> Id run them for a few weeks to see good results maybe 8 to 10 followed by some good pct.


this isnt my first cycle bud so im aware of pct etc just looking to see would i get results off 200mg per week of tren, never used tren!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

trens class, its only kicking in on my ccyle no but strength is starting to build, really excited about rest of cycle


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah 200mg is a nice amount tbh


niceone, few friends of mine said take 400mg but id rather start with 200mg and see how that goes, as the saying goes less is more!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah 200mg is a nice amount tbh


niceone, few friends of mine said take 400mg but id rather start with 200mg and see how that goes, as the saying goes less is more!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

barsnack said:


> trens class, its only kicking in on my ccyle no but strength is starting to build, really excited about rest of cycle


how long before you started to feel the tren work and anyside affects so far?


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> this isnt my first cycle bud so im aware of pct etc just looking to see would i get results off 200mg per week of tren, never used tren!


Well then i would say it depends on how much you have taken in the past, if you are used to taking 2g of test a week you wont notice 200mg of tren!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Start with 200mg, if your not suffering with sides and you are enjoying it bump the dose a little. I wouldn't go above 400mg though.


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

Take 300 mg/wk

150 mg on wed

150 mg on sat


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

usc277 said:


> Take 300 mg/wk
> 
> 150 mg on wed
> 
> 150 mg on sat


whats the point in taking it twice a week when i can just shoot it once?????


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

If you've never taken Tren before start with Tren-A EOD then if the sides are to much for you then it can be stopped fast, if thats ok then goto Tren-E - I have found taking both Tren-E and Test-E E3D is best for me going a week before jabs defenetly makes my levels fluctuate much more.

I am currently doign Tri Test and Tren-A + Tren-E EOD and loving it.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

switch said:


> If you've never taken Tren before start with Tren-A EOD then if the sides are to much for you then it can be stopped fast, if thats ok then goto Tren-E - I have found taking both Tren-E and Test-E E3D is best for me going a week before jabs defenetly makes my levels fluctuate much more.
> 
> I am currently doign Tri Test and Tren-A + Tren-E EOD and loving it.


ive used test e twice with one shot a week and had no problems, everyone is different i suppose


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> ive used test e twice with one shot a week and had no problems, everyone is different i suppose


What thats your history so far and your telling me not to mention pct! please.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Tren isnt magic, good gear but to see some lean muscle gains 200mg isnt enough, go for 400mg and you wont be wasteing your time mate,

200mg you wont be happy with, but before you will notice that you need more, you gonna be half way through your course,

as mentioned before tren A would be a safer option


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

miczelx said:


> Tren isnt magic, good gear but to see some lean muscle gains 200mg isnt enough, go for 400mg and you wont be wasteing your time mate,
> 
> 200mg you wont be happy with, but before you will notice that you need more, you gonna be half way through your course,
> 
> as mentioned before tren A would be a safer option


lot of people are saying 200mg is enough my mate is saying 400mg is he what he takes but hes takin a lot more gear than i have before so i may just start with 200mg and up it if i dont feel anything, who knows i could be ok with the 200mg!


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Your choice mate,

ive been there, and im gutted i was wasting my time for few years


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

miczelx said:


> Your choice mate,
> 
> ive been there, and im gutted i was wasting my time for few years


i got good results off 500mg of test e so maybe 200mg of tren maybe ok to start off with, wont be long finding out when i start it.


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

i did 225 tren ace a week with 225 of test prop and got good gains


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm currently at the start of week 2 on 400mg test and 200mg tren E.

Haven't noticed any particular sides so far other than getting a bit warm during the nights sometimes, but nothing I can't handle. I think it's a nice little cycle that tbh. I've never been a big user, and I'm a first time tren user, so looking forward to the results


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

johnnyg said:


> lot of people are saying 200mg is enough my mate is saying 400mg is he what he takes but hes takin a lot more gear than i have before so i may just start with 200mg and up it if i dont feel anything, who knows i could be ok with the 200mg!


Good post.

It's always better starting lower and taking more IF you feel you need to.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> I'm currently at the start of week 2 on 400mg test and 200mg tren E.
> 
> Haven't noticed any particular sides so far other than getting a bit warm during the nights sometimes, but nothing I can't handle. I think it's a nice little cycle that tbh. I've never been a big user, and I'm a first time tren user, so looking forward to the results


goodluck with the cycle dude!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

iim now into week 4 and only sides i see are temper is abit up but nothing thats easily sorted...although also started to feel the tren/test work today for first time and the session i just did gave me the horn


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

barsnack said:


> iim now into week 4 and only sides i see are temper is abit up but nothing thats easily sorted...although also started to feel the tren/test work today for first time and the session i just did gave me the horn


gigidy gigidy, oooh right!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

op start of on 200mg tren e, you wont get no sides of that so forget the ace ,200mg tren is far better than say 400mg deca,600mg eq etc,its plenty for now if your in it for the long haul then whats the rush.you can always ramp it up if you get on .


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

vetran said:


> op start of on 200mg tren e, you wont get no sides of that so forget the ace ,200mg tren is far better than say 400mg deca,600mg eq etc,its plenty for now if your in it for the long haul then whats the rush.you can always ramp it up if you get on .


exactly what im thinking!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good post from vetran .

im using tren a at mo been doing 100mg eod except for last 2 jabs did 200mg , 600mg of tren is silly but then then 700mg really hits cv output im out of breath walking very short distance`s , so keep it low and steady , add more when you are ready .


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ewen said:


> good post from vetran .
> 
> im using tren a at mo been doing 100mg eod except for last 2 jabs did 200mg , 600mg of tren is silly but then then 700mg really hits cv output im out of breath walking very short distance`s , so keep it low and steady , add more when you are ready .


ya buddy of mine was tellin his cardio went out the window and even being active at work he was fcuked from it, he also got very bad temperment while on it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> ya buddy of mine was tellin his cardio went out the window and even being active at work he was fcuked from it, he also got very bad temperment while on it.


funny thing is i never get aggro off gear it like it puts the last piece of a jigsaw in place , dont really suffer with bad sides unless im not taking in as much water .

i like tren but fuk me its a struggle .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yes tren will fcuk you up,i am a heavy user and i tell you now tren is not to be messed with ,to high a dose will even fcuk you up just walking up the stairs,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vetran said:


> yes tren will fcuk you up,i am a heavy user and i tell you now tren is not to be messed with ,to high a dose will even fcuk you up just walking up the stairs,


my balls have grown teats :lol:


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

vetran said:


> yes tren will fcuk you up,i am a heavy user and i tell you now tren is not to be messed with ,to high a dose will even fcuk you up just walking up the stairs,


its that strong yeah? thats exactly what he said, hes a carpenter and couldnt keep up with going up and down the stairs all day while at work!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ewen said:


> funny thing is i never get aggro off gear it like it puts the last piece of a jigsaw in place , dont really suffer with bad sides unless im not taking in as much water .
> 
> i like tren but fuk me its a struggle .


i get a bit moody on gear, bit ****ed off sometimes but its controlable, could be a different story with tren do, defenetly wouldnt be mixing drink with it, not that i drink during a cycle anyway!


----------

